# [SOLVED]Mesa zamiast Radeon9550 (kernel 2.6.14)

## ilny

Witam, po emerge ati-drivers na jajku 2.6.14 (skompilowanym pod katem radeona 9550 z instrukcji w FAQ), fglrxconfig z uzyciem wbudowanej osblugi AGP i dodaniu do /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 wpisu fglrx i usunieciu nvidia-agp (modul kernelowy) po dodaniu nvidia-agp tez nie dziala, karta nie jest wykrywana na starszych kernelach bylo wszytko OK. A teraz gdy wpisze fglrxinfo widnieje tylko info o sterownikach Mesy no i wyniki w glxgears sa załosne   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by ilny on Thu Dec 15, 2005 8:28 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Crenshaw

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html

Popatrz na punkt 7.

----------

## ilny

o to moje dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #7 PREEMPT Sun Dec 11 16:51:59 CET 2005

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61424 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:eec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=306

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1470.135 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 254672k/262080k available (3182k kernel code, 6836k reserved, 837k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2944.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=5888155)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0a20)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb410, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup

Boot video device is 0000:03:00.0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: e3000000-e3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: e1000000-e2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1134408363.132:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/O].

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hda: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-52327S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 > hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.12 loaded.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 5, io mem 0xe4082000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5500

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [LACI] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 52742 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47467

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 with ALC650F at 0xe4084000, irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices: 

HUB0 HUB1 USB0 USB1 USB2 F139 MMAC MMCI UAR1 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding 538168k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:538168k

[b]fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_find_bridge

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release[/b]

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [LNK3] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:02:44:a2:3a:55, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V350, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9600 PRO)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd0980000, using 10240k, total 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[b]fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_find_bridge

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release[/b]

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names
```

Last edited by ilny on Tue Dec 13, 2005 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ilny

glxinfo

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

----------

## ilny

fglrxinfo

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

----------

## 13Homer

Ja wczoraj przeszedłem na 2.6.14-r4, wcześniej miałem 2.6.12-r9. Przay okazji instalowałem najnowsze sterowniki Ati (8.20.8). Nie miałem absolutnie żadnych kłopotów (nie mogę zainstalować ati-drivers-extra, ale to nie należy do sterowników). Może dlatego, że wcześniej skopiowałem poprzednią konfigurację jądra (cp /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9 /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r4), więc konfigurację już miałem, nie musiałem tego robić od początku.

Spróbuj może zrobić tak jak ja.

----------

## ilny

13Homer moglbys wrzucic swojego xorg'a i ewentualnie to co wyrzuci lsmod.

Z gory dzieki.  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

xorg.conf: 

```
Section "dri"

#    Group 27    # video

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load          "dbe"         # Double buffer extension

    SubSection    "extmod"

#      Option      "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

    Load          "type1"

    Load          "freetype"

    Load          "glx"

    Load          "dri"

    Load          "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath  "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/"

#    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/hunkyfonts/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard"

    Driver     "kbd"

    Option     "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option     "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option     "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver     "synaptics"

  Identifier "Touch_Pad"

  Option "Device"               "/dev/input/mice"#psaux"

  Option "Protocol"             "auto-dev"

  Option "LeftEdge"             "140"

  Option "RightEdge"            "830"

  Option "TopEdge"              "140"

  Option "BottomEdge"           "650"

  Option "FingerLow"            "14"

  Option "FingerHigh"           "15"

  Option "MaxTapTime"           "180"

  Option "MaxDoubleTapTime"     "200"

  Option "MaxTapMove"           "100"

# maxtap move 110

  Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

  Option "VertScrollDelta"      "20"

  Option "HorizScrollDelta"     "20"

  Option "MinSpeed"             "0.3"

  Option "MaxSpeed"             "0.75"

  Option "AccelFactor"          "0.015"

  Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"   "200"

  Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"   "200"

  Option "UpDownScrolling"      "1"

  Option "CircularScrolling"    "1"

  Option "CircScrollDelta"      "0.1"

  Option "CircScrollTrigger"    "2"

  option "ShmConfig"            "on"

  Option "RTCornerButton"       "1"

  Option "RBCornerButton"       "3"

  Option "LTCornerButton"       "2"

  Option "LBCornerButton"       "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "USB_Mouse"

    Driver     "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"     "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"       "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#    Option "Buttons"      "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor_LCD"

#    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.4

#    VertRefresh 20 - 50

    Option      "DPMS"

#    DisplaySize 370 230

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier        "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver            "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option           "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"         "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "mirror"

    Option "Mode2"         "1280x1024"#, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480"

    Option "Hsync2"         "unspecified"#"30-95"

    Option "VRefresh2"         "unspecified"#"50-160"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x0370dc37"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00c0300c"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen"

    Device       "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor      "Monitor_LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option      "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth    24

        Modes    "1280x800"# "1152x864" "1024x768" "848x480" "800x600" "640x480" "640x350" "400x300" "320x200"

        ViewPort 0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen      "Screen"

    InputDevice "USB_Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Touch_Pad" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard"  "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

lsmod: 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 433120  7 

agpgart                29256  1 fglrx

snd_seq_dummy           2692  0 

snd_seq_oss            31296  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5632  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                47312  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6988  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

r8169                  23432  0 

snd_atiixp_modem       13220  0 

snd_atiixp             16736  0 

snd_ac97_codec         91900  2 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp

snd_ac97_bus            1856  1 snd_ac97_codec

vfat                   10560  2 

fat                    45532  1 vfat

ide_cd                 38532  0 

snd_pcm_oss            47392  0 

snd_pcm                78856  4 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              20228  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8392  3 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          16768  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    44580  10 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

soundcore               7200  1 snd

ohci_hcd               18372  0 

uhci_hcd               30160  0 

usb_storage            31108  0 

usbhid                 35432  0 

ehci_hcd               28616  0 

usbcore               106880  6 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

..::Milu Edit:

Zmiana znaczników quote na code. 

----------

## Xax

 *ilny wrote:*   

> Witam, po emerge ati-drivers na jajku 2.6.14 (skompilowanym pod katem radeona 9550 z instrukcji w FAQ), fglrxconfig z uzyciem wbudowanej osblugi AGP i dodaniu do /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 wpisu fglrx i usunieciu nvidia-agp (modul kernelowy) po dodaniu nvidia-agp tez nie dziala, karta nie jest wykrywana na starszych kernelach bylo wszytko OK. A teraz gdy wpisze fglrxinfo widnieje tylko info o sterownikach Mesy no i wyniki w glxgears sa załosne  

 

Mam radeona 9550, kernel 2.6.14 i ... "direct rendering: Yes", Americas Army plynnie chodzi, innych nie sprawdzalem.

Wszystko jest kwestia nie tylko konfiguracji xorga, ale wlasciwego skompilowania kernela i wlaczenia (lub nie odpowiednich modulow). Taki nvidia-agp odpowiada za wsparcie dla AGP w plytach glownych opartych o chipset nvidi. Nie ma to nic wspolnego z sama karto graficzna, aczkolwiek do jej poprawnego dzialanie moze byc potrzebny, jezeli masz wyzej wymieniona plyte. Jezeli masz plyte na innym chipie nie zapomnij wlaczyc dla niego wsparcia (konkretnie, dla AGP).

Nie wiem ktorej instrukcji uzyles, byc moze tej samej co ja: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

Mozesz mi wierzyc, ze wg tego sie da.

Tutaj maly cyctat z tej instrukcji, ktory jest dosyc istotny:

 *Quote:*   

>  At one point, the program will ask you "Do you want to use the external AGP GART module (y/n)? [n]". It wants to know if it should rely on the AGP support contained in the driver itself, or if it should use the kernels own AGP modules. The answer to this question will vary from system to system - sometimes either option will work, sometimes only one will work. Answering "n" means use the drivers AGP support, "y" means use the kernel AGP support.

 

Chodzi o modul agp_gart, ktorego mozesz miec w dwoch wersjach do wyboru: wbudowany w kernel albo dostarczony ze sterownikami ati. Bajka polega na tym ze zadzialac moze tylko jeden z nich (albo oba jezeli masz farta). Ktory ? Trzeba sprawdzic samemu. Ja moge to tylko potwierdzic, choc nie pamietam teraz dokladnie, ktory z nich u mnie dziala (a s prawdzic nie mam poki co jak). W kazdym razie, na jednym mam direct rendering: Yes a na drugim direct rendering: No.

Troche cierpliwosci, dokladne przeczytanie instrukcji, wlasciwa konfiguracja i ... TADAM.

----------

## ilny

ehh i nadal to samo, probowalem w roznych konfiguracjach z wbudowanym  w kernel agpgart oraz tym w sterowniki i nadal moj radeon nie jest wykrywany caly czas widnieje Mesa. Poprawily sie jednak wyniki z glxgears i to znacznie. Xax moglbys  wkleic swoje glxgears w celu porownania.(plyta glowna ASUS na chipsecie nforce2 stad ten modul nvidia-agp)

Zastanawia mnie czy dodanie emergowania ati-drivers z "~x86" pomoze...kompilowaliscie ta metoda czy moze standart   :Rolling Eyes:  ? Pozdrawiam, Dzieki za cierpliwość  :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## Xax

```
xax@xax ~ $ glxgears

8250 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1650.000 FPS

10052 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2010.400 FPS

10055 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2011.000 FPS

10052 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2010.400 FPS

10051 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2010.200 FPS

10055 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2011.000 FPS
```

Tez mam plyte asusa, A7N8X-X na nforce2.  Wsparcie do grafiki mam jako moduly, lsmod powinien zwrocic cos takiego

```

fglrx                       428672  7

nvidia_agp              6492  1 

agpgart                   29128  2 fglrx,nvidia_agp

```

Moj xorg.conf (generowany przez fglrxconfig):

```

Section "dri"

    Group 27

    Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx" 

    Load        "dri" 

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x06419064"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0" 

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## rybirek

Witam,

Wydaje mi się, że masz problemy z obsługą agp

Zakładam, że instalowałeś ati-drivers po zainstalowanu kernela.

1. W moim przypadku mam załadowane modyły

```

fglrx                 438592  7

intel_agp              24604  1

agpgart                37584  2 fglrx,intel_agp

```

W twoim przypadku musisz mieć zamiast intel_agp (Intel 915) moduł od swojej płyty - masz skompilowane wsparcie dla chisetu nforce2 ?

2. W  xorg.conf

```

Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

```

----------

## ilny

Wszystkie rady ktore zostały mi udzielone, wykorzystalem (podkreslam jeszcze raz plyta Asus A7n8x-e deluxe, modul w kernelu nvidia-agp, agpgart, fglrx, dodane do autoload'u) opcja w xorg'u UseInternalAGP=no)

Dodam ze w koncowce fglrxconfig, pokazuje sie informacja ze nie zostalo znalezione urzadzenie odpowiadajace tym sterownikom (co nie mialo miejsca na starszym jadrze tzn. 2.6.12), oraz ze mozna ustawic odpowiednie BusID w xorgu recznie. Wiec po wydaniu lspci, karta widnieje na BusID 3.0.0 oraz 3.0.1 jako [secondary] ale po dopisaniu tego w xorgu nic sie nie dzieje znowu startuje z Mesy   :Sad:   Cos nie lubi mnie ten nowy kernel   :Laughing:  Probowalem juz nawet przekladania sieciowki na rozne PCI i kompilowanie roznych konfiguracji co do PCI w kernelu i nic...Wiec pozostaje powrot do starszeg o kernela   :Wink:  Dzieki wszystkim za posty, Pozdrawiam   :Wink: 

----------

## Xax

Jeszcze zabraklo jednej infomacji z Twojej strony, jak wyglada /var/log/Xorg.0.log po odpaleniu X'ow. Sorry ze dopiero teraz wspominam   :Wink: 

----------

## ilny

Nie ma sprawy   :Very Happy:  o to i on : 

```
 

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo.mean_machine 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 #16 PREEMPT Wed Dec 14 20:21:27 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 11 December 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 14 20:37:14 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1002,4153 card 1458,4050 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1002,4173 card 1458,4051 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xebffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4153) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xea000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4173) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xea010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x821da48

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 3 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153)" (Chipset = 0x4153)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1458, PciSubDevice = 0x4050)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xea000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 1035  Serial#: 1146368309

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2001  Week: 21

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 28  vert.: 21

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.12

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.632 redY: 0.335   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.593

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.066   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  267 x 200 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 696  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  267 x 200 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 120 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 61 kHz, PixClock max 80 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: HMDR531164

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 4 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (280, 210) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (92, 92)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000005be

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): KernelModuleParm: "agplock=0"

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd8501000 (size=0x07aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:3:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:3:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd0912000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd0912000 to 0xb7c62000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.14-gentoo-r4

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xea000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f00421b bridge: 0x10de/0x01e0

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f00431a

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f004312)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xd9681000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00501000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,1281)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 505

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      24 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xd0912000 at 0xb7c62000

```

----------

## ilny

co najciekawsze 

```
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153) found 
```

----------

## Raku

wg tego:

```

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:3:0:0" 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd0912000 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd0912000 to 0xb7c62000 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel 

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done 

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information: 

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx 

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13 

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005 

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module 

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver. 

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information: 

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.14-gentoo-r4 

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no 

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no 

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xea000000 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f00421b bridge: 0x10de/0x01e0 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f00431a 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f004312) 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode) 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xd9681000 

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1 

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

```

DRI ci się poprawnie uruchamia

może warto zrobić eselect opengl set ati ?

----------

## Xax

Tym sie nie przejmuj, ja mam cos takiego:

```
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.19.10

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.19g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Nov  9 2005 17:51:16

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.19.1-driver-lnx-226030

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153) found
```

I u mnie dziala  :Smile:  wiec to chyba nie problem.

Z Twojego loga wynika, ze DiretcRendering jest wlaczony, Ale przygladnolem sie Twojemy dmesg i u Ciebie jest:

```
fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_find_bridge

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release
```

podczas gdy ja mam:

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 432 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.19.10 [Nov  9 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] ACPI power management is initialized.

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f00421b (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 118222848

[fglrx] max   AGP = 118222848

[fglrx] free  LFB = 122679296

[fglrx] max   LFB = 122679296

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768
```

Wiec problem lezy chyba gdzies w kernelu. Sprawdz jeszcze raz co w chwili obecnej dmesg pokazuje.

----------

## ilny

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNK4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V350, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9600 PRO)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xd0a80000, using 10240k, total 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [LNK3] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:02:44:a2:3a:55, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f00421b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 118222848

[fglrx] max   AGP = 118222848

[fglrx] free  LFB = 122679296

[fglrx] max   LFB = 122679296

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

```

O to aktualny dmesg   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Xax

No to wyglada na to ze wszstko OK. Probowales to co Raku sugeruje ?

Moze sproboj odpalic X'y na mojej konfiguracji xorga (wklejona gdzies wyzej).

----------

## ilny

Xorg nie pomogl, ale sprobuje jeszcze jednego, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" do make.conf a pozniej emerge --update ati-drivers.Potrwa to dluzsza chwile wiec dam znac czy pomoglo jak sie zakonczy, pomimo tego ze jeszcze nie [SOLVED] dzieki za pomoc i wyrozumialosc. Pozdrawiam

----------

## sebad

Ja mam Radeona 9550XT i do tej pory nie instalowalem nowego kernela i zamaskowanych ati-drivers z tego wzgledu ,ze mialem problemy w framebufferem. Wczoraj zaktualizowalem caly system. Zainstalowalem nowego kernela ,a nastepnie najnowsze stery ati-drivers tj. 8.20.8. Z kernela wywalilem obsluge framebuffera dla radeona i zostawilem tylko vesafb. Wszystko smiga jak nalezy. Problemy z radeonfb zniknely (sterowniki nowsze od wersji 8.14.13-r3 maja problemy z obsluga fb i glownie dlatego nie sa odmaskowywane). Rowniez wzrost wydajnosci jest moim zdaniem bardzo duzy. Dla porownania podam ze w glxgears na sterach 8.14.13 mialem ~2400fps natomiast na najnowszych mam ~3400 ,takze moim zdaniem rewelacja.

Dobra dosyc tego gadania ,sprobujmy Ci jakos pomoc.

1 Jak zrozumialem napisales ,ze masz AGP wkompilowane w jadro. Skompiluj go jako modul a w xorg.conf ma zostaw tak jak masz czyli "UseIinternalAGPGART"=no

2 O ile mi wiadomo (moge sie mylic) kernel 2.6.14 nie supportuje sterow ktorych uzywasz. Dadaj do /etc/portage/package.keywords takie linie

```
<=app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

<=app-admin/eselect-1.0_rc1

<=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.20.8
```

nastepnie:

```
emerge ati-drivers

eselect opengl set ati
```

Oczywiscie to wszystko po kompilacji kernela

3 Wywal z /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 wpis fglrx

4 Nastepnie zainstaluj sobie coldpluga (jezeli nie masz)

```
emerge coldplug

rc-update add coldplug default
```

i restart

Niektorzy moga sie klocic ,ze po co coldplug jak mozna sobie wpisac do modules.autoload. Ja po prostu chce pomoc czlowiekowi i pisze dokladnie jak dziala to umnie. Mam nadzieje ze pomoze.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Xax

Nie wiem jaki (i czy w ogole ma) wplyw na efekt koncowy, ze podczas startu Twoich X'ow przy ladowaniu kazdego z modulow pojawia sie:

```
compiled for 6.8.2
```

natomiast przy fglrx i fglrxdrm jest

```
compiled for 6.8.0
```

ati-drivers-8.14.13 na gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r* dzialala u mnie wiec nie widze glebszego powodu zeby nie moglo u Ciebie.

Sproboj mimo wszystko najnowsze dostepne w portage zainstalowac.

----------

## ilny

Sukces, działa:

fglrxinfo 

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9550 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5519 (X4.3.0-8.20.8)

```

Podsumowujac, kernel byl dobrze skonfigurowany, jedynym ale najbardziej znaczacym problemem byly steroniki 8.14.13, ktore trzeba updatowac do 8.20.8 z flaga (~x86). Nastepnie wspomniane 

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

 reboot i wynik fglrxinfo wyzej, wyniki w glxgears, odpowiadajace mojej karcie graficznej.

Po wielu probach w koncu sie udalo,   :Twisted Evil:  Dzieki wszystkim za pomoc i za poswiecony czas,  :Wink:   :Exclamation: 

Ps. sebad coldplug nie jest konieczny, chociaz z nim tez dziala, ja wybralem opcje bez.

Pozdrawiam   :Smile: 

----------

